# Disney Florida Discounts For Canadian Military?



## opcougar (25 Oct 2010)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if any of you have been to Disney Florida lately and managed to get a military discount? I'll be there in Jan 2011 doing the goofy challenge, while the family enjoys the disney attractions.

thx


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Oct 2010)

Friend of mine went this summer, and they told him the military discount only applies to US service persons. He reminded them we were in the same conflict in Afghanistan, but they wouldn't budge.


----------



## dogger1936 (25 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Friend of mine went this summer, and they told him the military discount only applies to US service persons. He reminded them we were in the same conflict in Afghanistan, but they wouldn't budge.



We also tend to forget the USA is a differnt country who has a great program for THEIR troops.


----------



## Redeye (25 Oct 2010)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> We also tend to forget the USA is a differnt country who has a great program for THEIR troops.



I rememeber reading somewhere that PSP had arranged for a lot of deals to be reciprocal with MWR in the USA - I wish I could remember where, but they can arrange a lot of the deals for you, just has to be done in advance.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Oct 2010)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> We also tend to forget the USA is a differnt country who has a great program for THEIR troops.



And some places have great programs for all troops. I have never had any problems using US military programs from their MWR as a Canadian, using Canadian ID. 

Places such as Sea World, the San Diego zoo, San Diego aviation museum, USS Midway museum, USS Missouri memorial and the other Pearl Harbour historical sites are all free for servicemembers regardless of nationality.


----------



## Stoker (25 Oct 2010)

opcougar said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering if any of you have been to Disney Florida lately and managed to get a military discount? I'll be there in Jan 2011 doing the goofy challenge, while the family enjoys the disney attractions.
> 
> thx



Usually when I hit Mayport Fl I hit the MWR and get some fantastic deals at Disney or Universal. Never had a problem.


----------



## krustyrl (25 Oct 2010)

Forgive me but what is "MWR".?


----------



## aesop081 (25 Oct 2010)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> Forgive me but what is "MWR".?



"Morale, Welfare and Recreation".....its a US military program where all sorts of travel and recreation activities can be organized and accessed by servicemembers, usualy at much discounted rates.


----------



## krustyrl (25 Oct 2010)

Gracias......


----------



## bick (25 Oct 2010)

Went there this past summer.  Disney military discounts are for US service members and their families.  However, went to Seaworld Orlando and all they wanted was my military ID and my wife's driver's license and all 4 of us went in for free.  Saved us $310.00.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Oct 2010)

bick said:
			
		

> Disney military discounts are for US service members and their families.



Was that the answer you received by going to Disneyworld directly and asking about a military discount ?

On the West Coast, if you go to a US MWR office, there is no problem obtaining discounted Disneyland tickets with valid Canadian military ID.


----------



## dogger1936 (25 Oct 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> And some places have great programs for all troops. I have never had any problems using US military programs from their MWR as a Canadian, using Canadian ID.
> 
> Places such as Sea World, the San Diego zoo, San Diego aviation museum, USS Midway museum, USS Missouri memorial and the other Pearl Harbour historical sites are all free for servicemembers regardless of nationality.



I recall a brochure as well years ago that had dirt cheap lodging for Canadian service members in the states. I think it's great that they do offer it at some places.


----------



## OkanaganHeat (25 Oct 2010)

You can find many hotels all over the US that offer discounts to any NATO service member, active or retired. I stayed at one in Boston a number of years ago and it just required you to have military ID to get the cheaper rate.


----------



## Stoker (25 Oct 2010)

In my job I go to the US 2 or 3 times a year, usually in the vicinity of a US naval base. The benefits and the facilities US personnel get are unbelievable. We can certainly take a page out of their book.


----------



## armyvern (25 Oct 2010)

opcougar said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering if any of you have been to Disney Florida lately and managed to get a military discount? I'll be there in Jan 2011 doing the goofy challenge, while the family enjoys the disney attractions.
> 
> thx



Check out the attached link. From it I quote: 





> Check out information on military discounts for NATO Allies below.





> NATO Allies Military Discounts
> 
> 
> Military service members of NATO Allied nations such as the UK and France are eligible for many of the US Military discounts in the USA.  Although most theme parks will have their own policy on extending military discounts to Allied nations, the Morale Welfare and Recreation (MWR) center at the US Navy facility in Orlando will allow UK and other Allied military members access with their nation's military ID card and/or NATO Travel Orders. At the MWR center, service members can purchase deeply discounted theme park tickets such as Disney, Universal Studios, and Sea World.  All of the Anheuser-Busch theme parks extend their military discounts to US Allies including NATO and ISAF troops on vacation in the US.  See below for Orlando MWR Tickets information.



Better than a kick in the ass. Many internet sites (from US base resources as well) to visit & query.

Had a girlfriend and her family travel there on their vacation ...

They ended up with family lodging on a nearby military base, had a vehicle offered up from same location for their use ... discount coupons and free passes ...etc etc.

http://www.baseops.net/marketplace/


----------



## armyvern (25 Oct 2010)

Ohhhhh,

Must also add Cancun, Mexico onto my 'to do' list ...

http://www.britsincancun.com/otherforces.html


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Oct 2010)

I go to the States quite often, mostly around Michigan. For everywhere I've been that offers a military discount, I have never been turned down, for the discount, with my CF ID. Hotels, meals, shows, even bars.


----------



## bwatch (3 May 2014)

I'm going in June of this year but can't find any discounts at all for us Veterans


----------



## Stoker (3 May 2014)

bwatch said:
			
		

> I'm going in June of this year but can't find any discounts at all for us Veterans



If you're driving stop in at the Mayport naval base near Jacksonville at the MWR and you can pickup discounted tickets to Disney,Kennedy space center, sea world, Universal studios If you're flying you can pickup discounted tickets to the attractions in the US military Disney hotel or stop by here by Orlando airport http://www.cnic.navy.mil/regions/cnrse/installations/nsa_orlando/ffr/things_to_do.html. Also you can stop by the USO in the Orlando airport and they can most likely fix you up with tickets.


----------



## Dirt Digger (6 May 2014)

Short answer:  You can try, but I wouldn't count on it.

Long answer:  The current Disney "Salute" promotion is open to the US military, as well as foreign military posted to US establishments.  If you're in that situation, you'll have a US military ID (called a CAC) with a blue band on it.  That blue band is key because it's pretty rare - but the Disney program _specifically_ lists it as being included - to the point where it's _highly implied_ that foreign military IDs are excluded.  It will not be listed on the website that foreign military is excluded, so you'd actually have to call Disney for them to confirm that fact.  (Disney isn't in the business of posting a negative exclusion.)

Now, you may be able to get on a US base with Canadian ID.  You may be able to buy Disney Salute tickets at an MWR with Canadian ID.  However, those aren't actually tickets - they're vouchers.  You have to take the vouchers to a Disney ticket booth outside the gates and exchange them for tickets.  At that ticket booth is where you'll either be reject or given the tickets.  Policy is "no CAC, no ticket," but who knows...you may luck out.  Just remember that the vouchers are a) expensive, and b) non-refundable.

And also for those that were thinking about trying:  Don't even try to book a room at Shades of Green without a CAC.

Source:  I'm posted to the US, have a CAC and have been to Disneyland, Disney World and a Disney cruise all in the past 14 months.  If you want any Disney trip advice, I know way more than the average dude should ever know about such a topic.


----------



## Stoker (6 May 2014)

Dirt Digger said:
			
		

> Short answer:  You can try, but I wouldn't count on it.
> 
> Long answer:  The current Disney "Salute" promotion is open to the US military, as well as foreign military posted to US establishments.  If you're in that situation, you'll have a US military ID (called a CAC) with a blue band on it.  That blue band is key because it's pretty rare - but the Disney program _specifically_ lists it as being included - to the point where it's _highly implied_ that foreign military IDs are excluded.  It will not be listed on the website that foreign military is excluded, so you'd actually have to call Disney for them to confirm that fact.  (Disney isn't in the business of posting a negative exclusion.)
> 
> ...



Ok, HMCS Glace Bay and HMCS Kingston was just in Port Canaveral and personnel went to Disney, Sea World, and Universal Studios and were given discounted tickets with valid military ID. I been there as well and received deeply discounted tickets, I never been refused . That being said, its always possible to be rejected. 

I just received this from the Jacksonville MWR

Hi, I'm Canadian Military and heading down in the area for a family vacation in the near future. Can I get discounted tickets to Disney, Sea world or other local attractions?

NAS Jacksonville MWR It depends on certain attractions but for the majority of them, yes you can! Please call our ITT Office at (904) 542-3318. When the answering machine picks up, press 0 to speak to a representative who can help you!

So it may or may not be Disney, but you really don't have much to lose.


----------



## Tibbson (6 May 2014)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> Ok, HMCS Glace Bay and HMCS Kingston was just in Port Canaveral and personnel went to Disney, Sea World, and Universal Studios and were given discounted tickets with valid military ID. I been there as well and received deeply discounted tickets, I never been refused . That being said, its always possible to be rejected.
> 
> I just received this from the Jacksonville MWR
> 
> ...



I asked essentially the same question of the same organization and got the same answer priorto a trip to Disney in 2012.  Went, bought from them and like was mentioned earlier I got denied when I went to the park and was unable to provide suitable US ID.   Did not make for a good trip although I was lucky enough to have US service membersI could sell them to so the trip was not a total loss.  Busch Gardens and certain other attractions will accept Cdn IDs for discounts but Disney, not so much.


----------



## DAA (6 May 2014)

I think Disney Parks are pretty much restricted to US Armed Services, etc and don't have the same offer for Canadian Forces personnel.  There is an "advertised" discounted offer for Universal Studios at the cfappreciation website, it's under "Discounts".  --->  http://www.cfappreciation.ca/en/Pages/default.aspx

My wife and I travelled to Tampa and went to Busch Gardens last year and we received "free" park admission but emailed them in advance to make sure the offer was available to CF personnel .

http://wavesofhonor.com/

It never hurts to ask but always be on the safe side and "Ask well in advance and if you can "reserve" the discounted tickets prior to arrival, even better."

PS - you can always email cfappreciation and ask the question  --->  http://www.cfappreciation.ca/en/AboutUs/Contact/Pages/Contact-Us.aspx     Sometimes, there are discounts in place, just not advertised.


----------



## Stoker (6 May 2014)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> I asked essentially the same question of the same organization and got the same answer priorto a trip to Disney in 2012.  Went, bought from them and like was mentioned earlier I got denied when I went to the park and was unable to provide suitable US ID.   Did not make for a good trip although I was lucky enough to have US service membersI could sell them to so the trip was not a total loss.  Busch Gardens and certain other attractions will accept Cdn IDs for discounts but Disney, not so much.



Well I guess the lesson is stay away from Disney. You can still have a blast going to the other attractions.


----------



## little jim (6 May 2014)

Dirt Digger said:
			
		

> Short answer:  You can try, but I wouldn't count on it.



I would echo Dirt Digger here.  The key to the foreign military CAC card is it specifically lists on the front "Authorized Privileges"  MWR has to be one of those.  The spouse identity card, if you are not careful, will be issued with a big red stripe on the back which says 'Not Authorized MWR, Commissary...'

For those of you that have made it work, and I have in the past, great.  But with significant downsizing and investigations on the effects of future, anticipated sequestrations I would not be surprised if the US only became more enforced.  In the state I was posted to the state government specifically wrote in its automobile taxation laws that the discount (free) given to US Active Duty 'Out-of-State' military does not apply to foreign military serving in the USA.  Look at the documentation on the TSA Pre-Check, on the FAQ the question is given:  "Are other individuals who have a CAC or DoD ID card eligible?  A. At this time, only members of the U.S. Armed Forces — including those serving in the U.S. Coast Guard, Reserves and National Guard — are able to enjoy the benefits of this expedited screening program."

I am not sure I would want to bet a family vacation on it but it is always a nice feeling when you can get an acknowledgement of some of your time committed.

Treat it as a bonus not an expectation.


----------



## McG (6 May 2014)

Dirt Digger said:
			
		

> Long answer:  The current Disney "Salute" promotion is open to the US military, as well as foreign military posted to US establishments.  If you're in that situation, you'll have a US military ID (called a CAC) with a blue band on it.  That blue band is key because it's pretty rare - but the Disney program _specifically_ lists it as being included - to the point where it's _highly implied_ that foreign military IDs are excluded.  It will not be listed on the website that foreign military is excluded, so you'd actually have to call Disney for them to confirm that fact.  (Disney isn't in the business of posting a negative exclusion.)
> 
> Now, you may be able to get on a US base with Canadian ID.  You may be able to buy Disney Salute tickets at an MWR with Canadian ID.  However, those aren't actually tickets - they're vouchers.  You have to take the vouchers to a Disney ticket booth outside the gates and exchange them for tickets.  At that ticket booth is where you'll either be reject or given the tickets.  Policy is "no CAC, no ticket," but who knows...you may luck out.  Just remember that the vouchers are a) expensive, and b) non-refundable.


MWR should insist on seeing the CAC before selling the Disney voucher; Shades of Green does.  There are other discount tickets they will sell to foreign allies without CAC, and there are also some discounts that are only available to serving US military.


----------

